# They Wait



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

An VERY good mix of cultural belief and the supernatural. A young mother and her six-year-old son come face to face with the mysteries of two murders and a great crime against the Chinese community into which they have recently arrived from Shanghai. 

Yes it's in English, produced in Canada and it's a good ghost story, albeit one of vengence for wrongful death that seems prevailant in most ghost story movies as of late. I still liked it, the acting, script and effects are top notch. I recommend it!


----------

